# Questions from a newbie



## army_paralegal (22 Sep 2004)

Hello, I am a newbie and I have a few questions that I would like to have answered?

1.) What does the step test consist of? Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but I have never heard of a step test in my life.

2.) For the push-up test, is it acceptable to do six push-ups at first, pause, do another six more, pause, and another six more, pause, until you reach 19? That is what i am thinking of doing? Also, after each pause, I am considering counting 1-6 after each pause and then accumulating them to add up to the minimum? What do you think? (Sorry if this is hard to understand.)

3.) I graduated to become a paralegal. Is there any similar trade in the forces to being a paralegal?


----------



## Fusaki (22 Sep 2004)

> 1.) What does the step test consist of? Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but I have never heard of a step test in my life.



They put a block on the ground and you have to step up on it, then down off it over and over again to the beat of some really silly music. After you do this for a bit the testing person will check your heartbeat to see if you're in good enough shape.

[quote2.]) For the push-up test, is it acceptable to do six push-ups at first, pause, do another six more, pause, and another six more, pause, until you reach 19? That is what i am thinking of doing? Also, after each pause, I am considering counting 1-6 after each pause and then accumulating them to add up to the minimum? What do you think?
I think that if you're concerned about your ability to do 19 push ups you should look for another line of work. You should be able to do quite a bit more then the bare minimum before you consider joining the military.


----------



## army_paralegal (22 Sep 2004)

I am not really so much concerned about my ability, it is just the format of how I do it. I know about proper form for doing an actual push-ups.

My question was, if i do six at a time, pause, then do six more at a time, pause, etc until I reach the acceptable amount, is it acceptable? Also, after each puase, is it acceptable to count 1-6 after each pause and then add them all up?


----------



## Inch (22 Sep 2004)

No pauses, as soon as you stop you're done.


----------



## Foxhound (22 Sep 2004)

Can you tell us WHY you would want to do your pushups in that way?


----------



## MedCorps (22 Sep 2004)

Nope 19 in a row... you stop you are done. 

Para-legal.   Nope.   Just the real meal deal lawyers (JAG Branch). 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## army_paralegal (22 Sep 2004)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Can you tell us WHY you would want to do your pushups in that way?



1.) Works for me

2.) I was told that was acceptable.


----------



## Foxhound (22 Sep 2004)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> 1.) Works for me



That one doesn't get past too many NCO's.


			
				army_paralegal said:
			
		

> 2.) I was told that was acceptable.



Whoever told you that was possibly misinformed.


----------



## army_paralegal (22 Sep 2004)

Whoever told you that was possibly misinformed.

Not really. The guy that told me that was/is an army man.


----------



## Squid (22 Sep 2004)

Hey guys im try'n to get in and im filling out the forms and stuff, getting ready for the exams. Im doing pretty well in the physical end. I want to get into the 411 Vehicle Tech. I was woundering if there is any heads up or anthing i should be asking about, Also what are the living arangments like?


----------



## Squid (22 Sep 2004)

is there anything i should bring with me or should not. Is there internet connections there?


----------



## PhilipJFry (22 Sep 2004)

2.) I was told that was acceptable.

I did the test last week and it was not allowed to stop during the push-ups.
So I suggest you be able to do at least 19 before you go or else you just might fail.


----------



## Fusaki (22 Sep 2004)

> > Whoever told you that was possibly misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So.... If you know the army man was right, why did you need to ask?

Dude, 19 non-stop push ups should be the least of your worries if you're considering joining the military.


----------



## skura (22 Sep 2004)

When I apply for the reserves, am I "given" the uniform right away, and then do BMQ, SQ, etc., or are there tests I must pass first before I'm accepted to the reserves?


----------



## Squid (22 Sep 2004)

In the forms to fill out you have 3 choices for career training can you just pick one or can you take on that you dont like so much then take the one you want latter?


----------



## Inch (22 Sep 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> When I apply for the reserves, am I "given" the uniform right away, and then do BMQ, SQ, etc., or are there tests I must pass first before I'm accepted to the reserves?



You're issued a uniform after you're sworn in. Never before, once you're sworn in you're subject to the code of service discipline (don't worry too much about what it is, you'll learn all about it on BMQ, sometimes the hard way). Did you search at all? I'm not going to answer the tests question, that's pretty easy to find on these forums as it's been answered ad nauseum.

Squid, you'll get a kit list with your joining instructions, bring what's on the kit list. You won't have time for internet. For your choices, put what you want. When I applied I put pilot and that's it. Changing after you're enrolled and qualified can take up to 6 years which if you ask me is a long time to be doing something you don't want to do.

Cheers


----------



## Squid (22 Sep 2004)

Thanks a bunch man the reson for internet is i would have to leave my wife in Edmonton and we have a labtop and a pc so i would be able to email her we are also tryn to get pregnet thats the biggest reson.


----------



## chrisf (22 Sep 2004)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> 2.) For the push-up test, is it acceptable to do six push-ups at first, pause, do another six more, pause, and another six more, pause, until you reach 19? That is what i am thinking of doing? Also, after each pause, I am considering counting 1-6 after each pause and then accumulating them to add up to the minimum? What do you think? (Sorry if this is hard to understand.)



I think most of the other people who replied may have misunderstood what you meant, either that or I'm misunderstanding what you mean, OR I misunderstand the way the pushup test is conducted... but...

The way I understood the pushup test is that when you collapse and can't do any more pushups, or are no longer capable of going up and down all the way, that's when you fail... if the "pause" you are referring to is six pushups, followed by a pause *without leaving the pushup posistion*, six more, then another pause, and so on, then yes, this would probably be acceptable, although a tad weird, and not a way you should get used to doing pushups if you plan to join the military (Best way to do pushups as a group is everyone down at the same time, everyone up at the same time... believe it or not, it helps with team work...)


----------



## Inch (22 Sep 2004)

Squid, the only reason I say no internet on BMQ is because you won't have anywhere to put a computer, even a laptop. The phone will have to do, it's only 10 weeks man. Good luck with the pregnancy.

Back to the pushups, there are guys on here that have been doing express tests longer than I have and I've been doing them at least once a year for the past 5 years with a few more in between.  If you stop at any point during the test for more than a sec or two, you're done, they'll tell you to stand up. Maybe I've only ever had jerks administer my PT test but I have done it at 4 different bases and it's always the same.

Cheers


----------



## army_paralegal (23 Sep 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> Not really. The guy that told me that was/is an army man.



So.... If you know the army man was right, why did you need to ask?

Dude, 19 non-stop push ups should be the least of your worries if you're considering joining the military.

I just wanted to confirm. He also told me that the pause must be in the push-up position and not be for too long. Maybe I should talk to a commanding officer regarding this.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 Sep 2004)

Even if you do, perchance, find out it's ok to pause in between your pushups, on BMQ you won't be able to and have to do the pushups the way the instructors tell you anyway. So might as well start getting used to doing them the normal way.


----------



## skura (23 Sep 2004)

Inch, I understand that questions like mine have been asked, I have read and done a little searching but was unable to locate an answer that would clarify the information I had.  Since I couldn't I asked my question, which your answer didn't help me any.  Maybe it was how I asked my question, or maybe it really is just me.

Thanks anyway though...


----------



## Inch (23 Sep 2004)

I understood the question to be something along the lines of "do I have to pass a test to get into the reserves?" In itself is a commonly answered question, you have to do the CFAT, fitness test, interview and medical no matter what trade, element, reg or reserve. Once all the recruiting stuff is done, you'll get an offer and once accepted by you, you'll get sworn in and then get issued your uniforms, either the first few days of course or prior to course for the reserves. 

Better?

Cheers


----------



## skura (23 Sep 2004)

Much better...but does mean I do all my training in civvie cloths?  I have a friend who told me that I'd be issued a uniform right away...he's pretty "military smart" for a civvie kid my age (has an uncle who's a Sgt in Montreal who talks to him a lot), so I trust what he tells me to a degree, but he's not in the army and you are, so I trust your word more since you know.


----------



## Inch (23 Sep 2004)

If you're reserve, you'll probably get it a few days prior to the start of your basic training.  Reg force you go in civvies and you'll get your uniform in the first few days, IIRC, we got ours on the second day. Until you get the uniforms, you'll be in civvies. Don't worry, everybody will be the same and you're not diggin trenches the first week. It's mostly administration the first couple days, things like pay, travel claims, getting your uniforms, learning how to make your bed, etc, and a lot of standing around since there's a ton of recruits/Ocdts and only a handful of clerks doing your paper work. Don't sweat it, they know you're a Joe Civvie, that's what basic is for, the basics.

Cheers


----------



## skura (23 Sep 2004)

Thanks a bunch Inch


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (23 Sep 2004)

I would like to know if, when in the reserves,, what the BMQ/SQ will be like. I am going to do the Military COOP (hopefuly) and I would like to come to know exactly how much work the reserves BMQ/SQ are because I need to know how hard to train now.  I beilieve that I will have to have my application in by approximately december for my best chances of getting in, I just would like an idea of what  is in the BMQ/SQ for reserves.  Such as how much running, possibl amounts of pushups and more importantly, the duties involved with it.   Any help on this will be nice!!

Good Luck everyone with your perserverance throughout life!


----------



## skura (24 Sep 2004)

I don't know if I should answer since it may be like giving advice which I'm not supposed to do...but I feel confident enough in the answers from others and reading to answer this;

The basics are the basics, not matter where you do them.  So if you look in the FAQ's and read the basics for the regs, it'll be the same for reserves.  Only difference is the time in which you complete your BMQ / SQ.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl (24 Sep 2004)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Whoever told you that was possibly misinformed.
> 
> 
> Not really. The guy that told me that was/is an army man.



well then why did you bother asking people's advice if you're just going to contradict them?


----------



## Squid (25 Sep 2004)

Hey guys i was woundering if anyone outther thats married could tell me what a life is like in the army when your spouce isnt in the army(after training) If your having a baby is there any chance that you could see it beeing born if your in service?


----------



## Inch (25 Sep 2004)

Of course man. The military isn't like being in prison, you can book the time off to see your kid born, you can coach soccer in the evenings, etc. You can even get parental leave, during which the military will "top up" your paternity benefits so your take home pay will be pretty close to what it'd be if you weren't on parental leave.

Unless you're deployed or on exercise, it's just like any other job, you go in in the morning, give the Queen your 7.5 hrs and then you head home.  Being flexible is a requirement so don't always expect to be walking out the door at 16:00 sharp, if stuff needs to be done, it needs to be done. 

Cheers


----------

